# Ruger 10/22 Roll Up Bag (turn into a survival kit)



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Found a new roll up bag for the Ruger 10/22 Takedown.

http://www.flowerpotheaters.com/Gun_Cases.html










Either use the roll up bag for a 10/22 Takedown and a lot of accessories (mags, scope, extra ammo, etc.) or cut out some of the firearm accessories and add in a fishing kit, machette, perhaps even a 22 handgun (Ruger SR22 pistol?), some medical gear and wire/paracord and you've got a nice rolled bundle with a lot of wilderness survival potential.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think I am more interested in the camo finish on the 10/22 TD in the picture. It's nice to see someone making TD specific accessories however.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

That looks awesome. I bought several heavy duty paintball tubes from ultimate paintball to hold ammo and they work great


----------

